# What is an avarage price to pay for a baby Star Tortoise



## ForestExotics (Jan 4, 2011)

What is an avarage price to pay for a baby Star Tortoise
(Geochelone elegans)?


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 4, 2011)

400 for babies, then it ranges from 700-1000, depending on look and sex, and if its a proven breeder, and if it laid eggs, all that


----------



## ForestExotics (Jan 4, 2011)

Millerlite said:


> 400 for babies, then it ranges from 700-1000, depending on look and sex, and if its a proven breeder, and if it laid eggs, all that



Ok thanx


----------



## jobeanator (Jan 5, 2011)

it depends, the breeder i got mine from was 300-350$ but was a baby also. mine was also a sri lankan star which IMO is the hardiest breed i believe from what ive worked with.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jan 5, 2011)

jobeanator said:


> it depends, the breeder i got mine from was 300-350$ but was a baby also. mine was also a sri lankan star which IMO is the hardiest breed i believe from what ive worked with.



Cool I dont eel like giving up $500 for a baby. Does anyone know of any website where I can find them for a lower than $500 price range?


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 5, 2011)

Just saw these: http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219817


----------



## Tortoise Love (Jan 5, 2011)

I got My adult Sri Lankan for 250 dollars at the Reptile show. He has a beautiful shell!!


----------



## jobeanator (Jan 5, 2011)

id go with a breeder that has a good reputation..


----------



## ForestExotics (Jan 5, 2011)

Tortoise Love said:


> I got My adult Sri Lankan for 250 dollars at the Reptile show. He has a beautiful shell!!



What reptile show did you attend?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 5, 2011)

I have seen them in the $200ish range at several reptile expos/events.


----------



## onarock (Jan 5, 2011)

what kind of stars?


----------



## pochito (May 8, 2011)

i got my babies for $450 each, they are Sri Lankan. 


i got my babies for $450 each, they are Sri Lankan.


----------



## zesty_17 (May 8, 2011)

fyi, they just raised the icun red listing of burmese stars to "extinct in the wild" this year.


----------



## River14 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got mine for about 112 US$, I wouldn't get a Star in NY as it wont have a chance to live a normal and fore filling life. Wrong climate. But if you ever move to Southern Florida you shoud as they are one of the many most delightfull of all torts.


----------

